# Router Lift



## harleyhawktx (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a 3.25 hp variable speed Porter Cable production router (Model 75361) and would like to use a lift for it in the table I am constructing. Saw the JessEm MasteRlifts / RouteRlifts, one simple lift from Lee Valley but have no idea of pricing and other options.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since you have the plunge base you can simply take out the springs. Height adjustments are easy enough if you are not fighting the spring pressure. As far as the lifts go, they all work. The bad part of most lifts is the amount of time you will spend cranking the height adjustment. (and cranking... and cranking...)


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

How about a digital lift.....

http://jointech.com/smartliftdigital.htm


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one very nice lifter George, I wonder what discount we'd get if all our members put their hands up!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Harry. I don't know about group discounts, but if you keep an eye on the sight they do have some really good sales.


----------



## harleyhawktx (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks but it isn't a plunge it is a fixed base production model.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome ndbuck. 
George, Nice lift!!
Harry, my left hand is holding my right arm down. The right arm has no problems jumping up but the left hand is used to extract my wallet and at $320 the wallet isn't coming out to soon.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oops! Actually PC# 75361 is a replacement fixed base for a 7518 (variable speed) or 7519 (single speed). We all make mistakes, I read 753 and figured it was a 7538 plunge router. Now that that is out of the way I understand why you want to use a lift. Making adjustments is not fun. (I have a 7518) Have you considered a Router Raizer?
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6396


----------



## JoeR3451 (Sep 27, 2012)

Mike said:


> Oops! Actually PC# 75361 is a replacement fixed base for a 7518 (variable speed) or 7519 (single speed). We all make mistakes, I read 753 and figured it was a 7538 plunge router. Now that that is out of the way I understand why you want to use a lift. Making adjustments is not fun. (I have a 7518) Have you considered a Router Raizer?
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6396


What is meant by "replacement" fixed base for a 7518? I'm looking at 2 routers right now, one is a 7518 and the other a 75361. They appear to be exactly the same thing. Am I missing something? 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

Mike said:


> Since you have the plunge base you can simply take out the springs. Height adjustments are easy enough if you are not fighting the spring pressure. As far as the lifts go, they all work. The bad part of most lifts is the amount of time you will spend cranking the height adjustment. (and cranking... and cranking...)


That's the beauty of the scissor type router lift that sells on Ebay for around $30.00, I took that tiny little knob of one and put on a 2" crank handle which gives way more mechanical advantage, as well as really fast rise and fall, I didn't think it would be accurate enough but I can easily get 2.5 thousands of an inch increments which is fine enough for me.

Scissor lift:
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e4/6d/5b/e46d5b25e8c4e72226ce8e44bfc85526.jpg No Affiliation.




harrysin said:


> That's one very nice lifter George, I wonder what discount we'd get if all our members put their hands up!


Look great but "Does not work with plunge routers", doh!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Why on earth do you think that it wont work with PLUNGE routers. Here is a shot of my home made lifter which also pushes the router UP and the routers weight lets it LOWER, and I only use PLUNGE routers, other than on building sites or professional use where the same depth of cut and bit is regularly used I have never understood why anyone would prefer a fixed base over a plunge router, the latter can do so much more.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Whatever option you choose, be sure to check with the manufacturer on whether your router will fit. Harry's home made lift is pretty cool.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

harrysin said:


> Why on earth do you think that it wont work with PLUNGE routers.


Harry, Harry calm down, don't shoot the messenger, I wanted it to work with plunge routers too but then I read this:

_The SmartLift Digital accepts any round motor, fixed based router from Porter Cable, Bosch, Makita or DeWALT. The Porter Cable 7518 and 7519 fit directly. *(Does not work with plunge routers.)* Comes with a Height Adjustment Handle, Starter Guide Pin, Insert Ring Wrench and 3 Insert Rings _

https://www.woodmagazine.com/review/router-tables-router-accessories/router-tables-lifts/jointech-smartlift-digital-router-table


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm fine Phillip, it's just that in all the years that I've been a member of this forum I've never figured out why hobbyists would even consider a fixed based over a plunge base router. Apart from all the other advantages, there is the safety factor, if a problem arises when using it hand held, simply releasing pressure allows the bit to retract safely into the housing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

harrysin said:


> ...in all the years that I've been a member of this forum I've never figured out why hobbyists would even consider a fixed based over a plunge base router...if a problem arises when using it hand held, simply releasing pressure allows the bit to retract safely into the housing.


Great point on safety. I think for a newbie, the setup so the stops work correctly is very confusing and it takes awhile to figure that out, in the mean time, the fixed base setup is much simpler.


----------

